
The Evolution of Startups, as Told by Analyzing Company Descriptions - jonbaer
https://priceonomics.com/the-evolution-of-startups-as-told-by-analyzing/
======
majewsky
I would like to see the error bars on these graphs. There are a lot of low
single-digit percent values there; I reckon that few of the fluctuations in
these graphs would be statistically significant in any way.

------
thrilleratplay
Is there already a novelty startup company description generator?

I am curious if given the word tends as weights how many iterations it would
take before it created a company description that actually exists.

~~~
mdorazio
Haven't found a description generator that uses popular terms yet, but there
is this classic:
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/) (a new one is
generated on each refresh).

~~~
jaclaz
Thank you, didn't know about it, and it is really, really nice.

------
noahjcz
Big dips for solar, carbon, green don't seem to be mentioned.

------
CalChris
I think we've always known that startups resemble one another and that they
follow trends. This is not new. VCs also flock with each others' decisions and
with markets.

Nothing really new here.

